# New member from Canada



## KenT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi everyone!

My name is Ken. I'm from Toronto, Ontario, Canada. I currently a Masters student at University of Toronto and doing my research at Princess Margaret Hospital. 

To say I love to fish and travel is an understatement. I've been fishing for over 15 years. I usually fish from shore, and occasionally fish from a friend's boat. I enjoy all types of fishing from icefishing to fly fishing to bait fishing from shore. 

These few years, I was fortunate enough to travel to Hawaii, Nevis Island, Florida, British Columbia, San Diego and Los Angeles and fish these wonderful places. To date, I have caught about 81 species of fish and I am always looking for opportunities to add more fish to my list. 

My graduate study supervisor told me that I should go to the Radiation Research conference that is to be held at Savannah, Georgia in September 2009. This is why I'm here on this forum. I'd like to learn various techniques to catching spotted sea trout, redfish, pinfish (yes, even pinfish), black croaker and whatever else are in the salt marshes (rivers and creeks). Out at Tybee pier, I'd like to learn to catch bluefish, spanish mackerel, sheephead, whiting and anything else is are out in the surf. As you can see, I've already done a bit of research on the available species and where I can find them. I'd like to hear more about them and hope to learn through your fishing reports. 

Another thing that I love to do when I travel is to meet up with the locals and fish some spots together. Not only can I learn to fish the local fishery first hand, but most importantly, I get to hear some local fishing stories and get a feel of the fishing cultures.  I know it is still a year off...but I hope I can meet with some of you to fish the creeks and surf when I visit next September. 

Anyways, enough of me yapping. I'll share some pictures of my notable catches.

This is my largest fish caught so far. It is a 120lb yellowfin tuna from Hawaii in May 2007. I have family in Hawaii but I'm not Hawaiian. This fish was of extreme satisfaction since I was fishing in a friend's boat (as opposed to a charter) and I get to do everyone on my own from launching the boat to putting out the spread to spotting birds and gaffing the fish. I met my friend on a fishing forum much like this one and he invited me to fish on his boat. 










This is my first flat fishing experience. Prior to arriving in Hawaii, I didn't know my local guide contact (whom I meet on a fishing forum) was a Hawaiian fishing celebrity. It was a big surprise. My "guide" and I just fish for fun and he didn't ask for any money to take me fishing. It was just purely out of friendship. This 4lb bonefish was my first bonefish ever. It was caught on a 1/4oz jighead with a piece of squid head.










This is my largest freshwater fish caught. It was a white sturgeon from the Fraser River in British Columbia. I visited a friend in BC this summer and we took a guide trip fro sturgeon since he doesn't have a boat to do this type of fishing. The fish measured 59" and about 55lbs. It was caught on a whole fillet of a 8lb sockeye salmon.










I also did a bit of salmon fishing in BC and here's my first chum salmon from the Kitimat River.










The fly fishing in BC was just amazing. Depending on the region you are fishing, the arctic grayling and westslope cutthroat trout fishing was bar none some of the best fly fishing I've experienced.



















I went to a conference in San Diego this April and I did some fishing during the afternoon and evenings after the conference sessions. I meet up with yet another San Diego local and he showed me just how fishing is done in SD. It was a slow evening that day, but with his guidance, I managed to catch my first spotted bay bass on a 3" plastic swimbait. 










Using the knowledge I got from my friend, I fished on my own and managed to catch many more spotted bay bass and other species (sand bay bass and California halibut) as well.



















I even took a party/head boat to do some bottom fishing for white croaker and brown rockfish.



















Back home, I do a little fly fishing for brook trout like this.










I fish day and night...and early morning too. Night fishing can be productive sometimes, yielding some good size walleye and pike.



















And even my personal best brown trout at 29.5" at 2:30am in the morning!










I fish in all weather (except for tornadoes or thunderstorms...). Even blizzards like this doesn't stop my buddy and I from fishing.



















Some days, it could be quite productive. Here is a lake whitefish in February. We had a mid winter sunny day during a warm spell so I was relatively lightly dressed.










Anyways, I don't mean to post these pictures to brag. I just want to share a few of my catches. I like to see fishing pictures and I like to hear about fishing stories. Hopefully, my introduction gave you a glimpse of who I am and how much I love to fish. 

Hope to meet up with some of you in the Savannah area in the future to share a drift while sharing stories and a cold one.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the fmily. Great first post. Awesome work on the fishing.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!..I'll keep it simple.....I 'll show you how to catch pinfish and you show me how to catch a yellowfin.. one thing I can say is you'll enjoy the weather more in georgia..:fishing:


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome and nice post! :fishing:


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

And the winner of best first post goes to.............


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

surfsidesativa said:


> And the winner of best first post goes to.............




agreed, welcome to the chaos that is PierandSurf.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

come on down.....
i have been meeting alot of fishing captains on tybee..going to the local bars and shooting pool with these guys..i havent brought myself to pay for a trip with any of them but ive been talking with some of the better ones.
i fish with a bunch of locals off the pier...weve got some guys who i'd call sheepshead guru's..definitely turn you on to some of the hot spots or at least people who do know what to do..
im still learning..with any luck i will be more knowledgeable of what to do when to do it...


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

pics
Welcome to the board.
I hope you had some wasabi paste and soy sauce on board when you boated the YFT. Nothing like sashimi on the boat.

The inshore fishery on the SC and GA coast is absolutely wonderful. Do yourself a favor and make plans to get in the tidal creeks in a kayak for trout, reds, and flounder. 

The only bad news is that September tends to be hot and buggy, but that's the price we pay to live and fish here.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard:beer:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to P&S. Great Pics!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome, and nice pics of fish. i never had the chance to fish anywhere far(300 miles or more) from south carolina.


----------



## KenT (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!

Danman: Can't say I know how to catch yellowfin yet. We went 5 other times and come up empty  But I do know to look for porpoise pods and bird piles that are "working" the waters. The rougher water usually gets the fish going...but we got ours on a flat calm day  We must have some horseshoes somewhere in the boat  Oh...and no bananas!!! 

ledweightII: I've read a few of your recent report and you're my biggest source for info at the moment on fishing Tybee pier . Maybe we can meet up and fish Tybee when I visit. 

Too Busy: That ahi was the best sashimi I've ever had. After having that, every Japanese restaurants I've eaten at seems sub par  We didn't even bother with wasabi and soy souce...just au natural. By the time we finish filleting the fish, we had eaten enough fish for the day already  I'm planning to rent a kayak in Isle of Hope Marina to fish in the creeks near Skidaway Island. Hot and buggy...sounds like June in Ontario...I'll feel right at home


----------

